# Chocolate color



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a question....does anyone else have a Chocolate colored furbaby or am I alone out here?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy, I don't have a chocolate but I have my heart set on one. There was a cute chocolate boy available a few weeks ago but the time just wasn't right. I know the breeder has more breedings planned that include the chocolate stud so maybe next year.........I love the chocolates.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dot has one (Duncan) but she's not around that much. And Dusty is also a chocolate (DAJsmom). Kahlua is a chocolate, I don't remember her mom's name though... she's from Australia. I'm sure there are others that I just can't remember, but those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are some chocolates here, but I can't recall all off the top of my head. I think they are beautiful and I think the ones w/ green eyes are SO unique!

Kara


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

For all of you breeders and dog show people how do you think Chocolates do in the show ring and do you think it takes longer to champion them? I'd really like to know ~ I have seen some that are super champions, (can't think of the one name that is really big on the top of my head, but he's gorgeous) but they sure are less of them out in the show world.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw a really quite beautiful chocolate/cream in the ring a few weeks ago. He was really misbehaving and didn't place, but I thought he was gorgeous.

The owner was so frustrated with his behavior when she came out of the ring, she THREW his lead at her husband and started cussing that she is "never handling him again, someone else can do it"! lol, he was pretty distracted and hyper, lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dusty is a beautiful chocolate!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havanesebyha said:


> For all of you breeders and dog show people how do you think Chocolates do in the show ring and do you think it takes longer to champion them? I'd really like to know ~ I have seen some that are super champions, (can't think of the one name that is really big on the top of my head, but he's gorgeous) but they sure are less of them out in the show world.


Libby, since the show ring is for breeding stock and a lot of people try to stay away from breeding chocolates, you won't see as many. Some judges don't like chocolates and they do need to have strong brown pigment to compete, not diluted or faded brown or tan. (All other dogs need black pigment.) There are a couple of long-time chocolate breeders who know what they are doing, but I wouldn't touch a chocolate (for breeding purposes) at this time. It's too much of a hit-or-miss situation unless you have a mentor who is willing to work with you.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Libby, since the show ring is for breeding stock and a lot of people try to stay away from breeding chocolates, you won't see as many. Some judges don't like chocolates and they do need to have strong brown pigment to compete, not diluted or faded brown or tan. (All other dogs need black pigment.) There are a couple of long-time chocolate breeders who know what they are doing, but I wouldn't touch a chocolate (for breeding purposes) at this time. It's too much of a hit-or-miss situation unless you have a mentor who is willing to work with you.


Kimberly,
Just out of curiosity, why do so many breeders specifically stay away from breeding Cholocolate Havs?

Thanks,
*'Lo*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are several reasons and I'm not familiar with all of them, but one of the main reasons is the pigmentation. In addition, varying colors of eyes can show up in chocolates, including green and yellow, but only brown-eyed dogs are allowed with the standard. 

Again, I'm not certain, but I think I recall that if you breed a chocolate dog to a dog with chocolate genes (not necessarily displaying chocolate pigment), the dog is at higher risk for heridary problems. Someone who knows better can correct me on that, but I know it is the case in chocolate labs.

There is plenty of betterment & learning to be done in the black pigmented dogs, so I'm convinced to stay in that area for now.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

JAEwton said:


> I have a question....does anyone else have a Chocolate colored furbaby or am I alone out here?


I LOVE the color and always loningly sigh when I see your little ones pic. Sully is a Havana Brown and that will have to do. No MHS in this house, so says Dh.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> at higher risk for heridary problems.


Yipes. Really? I'd like to know more about that since I would LOVE to have a chocolate.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment about Dusty! Her breeder kept her because she was the only female in her litter, but decided not to show her, mostly because of her color. I understand this because of the reasons Kimberly pointed out (although I've never heard of the risk of hereditary problems??). If you're going to go to the trouble of showing a dog, maybe it's not so great to start with one that may be at a disadvantage because of color. Dusty does have a fantastic conformation as far as I can judge, not being any type of expert! And we are glad her breeder decided not to keep her because we think she's gorgeous and wonderful!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lo01 said:


> Kimberly,
> Just out of curiosity, why do so many breeders specifically stay away from breeding Cholocolate Havs?
> 
> Thanks,
> *'Lo*


Chocolates are considered a dilute color. I haven't heard that chocolates have more health issues, but it is the pigmenation issues and eye color's that makes it hard to compete in the ring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think you guys need to worry about owning a chocolate and that particular dog having problems. The problems usually show up when you breed chocolate to chocolate (or a chocolate carrying dog). If you do a little searching online you can find some info, but I could be completely off-base too. Like I said, I don't know a whole lot about breeding chocolates and am not all that inclined to lean in that direction at this time.

Kathy, other breeds comment on health problems when breeding dilute to dilute or chocolate to dilute, especially the Labs. They have a bit of info online, but I don't know if that pertains to Havs the same way at all.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Judy,
I for one am so glad there are other chocolates on the forum now! I think I may have been the only one for a while. There are lots of chocolate lovers though, so post lots of pictures!! Your pup looks cute! What's his/her name? Maybe it's in another thread, but I must have missed it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't argue with more havanese pictures whatever color they are!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> There are some chocolates here, but I can't recall all off the top of my head. I think they are beautiful and I think the ones w/ green eyes are SO unique!
> 
> Kara


Judith is here every now and then and I believe it's her chocolate that produced a couple of the top havs in the country. They're the ones with the Namaskar kennel name.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks. Titan is my one and only boy Hav. He has a white blaze from his chin to his chest. Very rich brown color with Amber eyes. I checked with the AKC about what is and isn't allowed in the ring and that color eyes are allowed. No green ones at all or you could loose points. At first I had my heart set on a puppy with green eyes until I heard back from them on that one. Titan is a true love and is very calm. He may end up as a therapy dog since he loves to visit the elderly at the nursing home where I work. Just lay's on their laps and lap's up all the loving they hand out to him.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Dilly is chocolate and white, it can be hard to tell from her picture.
Kim


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is a chocolate and white irish pied. She probably fits the definition of sable also, and has inherited a gene from her dad's side that has caused her entire head to turn white. Although she has some very dark patches growing in right in front of her ears. I love all the color changing! 
She has hazel eyes. There's a good photo of her eyes in the gallery.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly on your advice! I will leave the chocolates to the pros!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a chocolate furbaby, Kahlua. I sharted showing her, but she wasn't very well suited (read, lept off the table terror from the judges), so she's much happier being a couch potato these days. She did win quite a lot though. I have heard that judges don't like chocolate, I even had a few come up to me and say so, so I think it is a lot harder to get titles with a choc. I don't care though - I think her colour and hazel eyes are stunning. Here she is during her brief show career.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christine, Kahlua is beautiful! That is my favorite drink too - a white Russian. I love her coloring and her name!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Christine, Kahlua is beautiful! That is my favorite drink too - a white Russian. I love her coloring and her name!


I agree, she IS beautiful! My fav drink w/Kahlua would be a Smith & Kearns. OMG, I haven't had one of those in at least a decade.

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christine I've already told you a million times how much I love Kahlua! You're lucky I don't live in Australia or I just might have to snatch her, puppy or not! :spy:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> There are some chocolates here, but I can't recall all off the top of my head. I think they are beautiful and I think the ones w/ *green* eyes are SO unique!
> 
> Kara


And so out of our standard


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Kimberly,
> Just out of curiosity, why do so many breeders specifically stay away from breeding Cholocolate Havs?
> 
> Thanks,
> *'Lo*


Chocolates are a dilute and you need to have expert knowledge to keep the pigment dark which is why you're seeing a lot of chocolates with really light brown or green eyes and flesh colored pigment. 
As far as health problems with them, I heard that too, probably from the same place Kimberly did, but I haven't seen one study to back it up. Who knows, it may be accurate, but I'd have to see some type of proof before believing it and so far I haven't found any. I'm wide open to any study that people know of though and would be very interested in it, not because I want to breed chocolates, just for the knowledge.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages about Kahlua. All of the choc Havs in this thread are gorgeous  Here are a few more of my precious baby  Oh yes, she is indeed my baby


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's LOVELY!!!!!!! All the chocolates on here are beauties 



> And so out of our standard


Yes, that's true, Jan....but I'd rather have a dog out of standard because of eye color than I would it have an eye "issue"  lol There are far worse fates than green eyes like mine  teehee.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think they come any cuter than Kahlua.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Christine,

Kahlua is beautiful. Love the pictures. 

My daughter's chocolate turned buff color, but he's still cute.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Kahlua is gorgeous! 
Dusty's color has lightened a lot, but as her adult coat comes in (slowly!!) it is darkening up again in places. Fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Chocolate's are so delicious!!!! Kahlua is gorgeous. All the chocolates here are beautiful (and high in anti-oxidants


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kahlua is just beautiful! I'd love to have her. I guess if she's in Austrailia, stealing her will be out of the question. I'll just have to await my own chocolate. 

Ohh a chocolate with green eyes. Wow. To heck with the standard......eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Chocolate's are so delicious!!!! Kahlua is gorgeous. All the chocolates here are beautiful (and high in anti-oxidants


LOL! ound: Yes, yes....and don't forget they are an *aphrodisiac* (sp? I need spell check!)

Sadly, I am BANNED from eating dark chocolates, I can only have white! (diet restriction!) SO, I've been indulging myself in the Starbucks Peppermint white mocha's this week.  Yum!!

I agree, to heck w/ Standard!  Ironically, with my blonde hair and green eyes I'm well within standard for my Irish/swedish/English lineage!  I'm quite the American "mutt". hehe.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am a chocoholic, so I love the chocolate havs. I think they are beautiful.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Kahlua is just beautiful! I'd love to have her. I guess if she's in Austrailia, stealing her will be out of the question. I'll just have to await my own chocolate.


I agree, Kahlua is a beauty. I'd still watch her closely with this group, there's lane: travel that could get them there and back in a flash.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I agree, to heck w/ Standard!  Ironically, with my blonde hair and green eyes I'm well within standard for my Irish/swedish/English lineage!  I'm quite the American "mutt". hehe.
> 
> Kara


I'm German and Irish......yikes what a combo and a Scorp on top of it so I guess I'm a mutt with a tail that bites when wagged :croc:
I could just imagine someone coming on here saying they're breeding out of the standard on purpose. :flame::argue::fencing: LOL this place would have them for lunch op2:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Kahlua is beautiful. For awhile there it seems everyone was looking for a chocolate hav. One of the things I heard about them at the specialty is that if you have a chocolate hav that has also inherrited the silvering gene they are more likely to lose pigmentation. They could have a dark nose and then lose pigment even up to about 3 years of age. So while the dog might be within standard early on by the time it is 3 years old it's not. One breeder I spoke with says she does breed some chocolates but she only breeds to an all black dog and that has helped the chocolates retain their pigmentation.

Then again maybe the chocolate color, green eyes and pink noses meake for a new breed. Perhaps we will have another spin off? eep:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I think Kahlua is a TRUE chocolateeace:....and then to me it's really beautiful! More pictures please!!  
But in my opinion, the "white" etc. chocolates are not chocolates, they are too me just poor pigmented havs.....:sorry:
Please don't shoot me,:yield::yield::yield::yield::yield: looks are all about opinion and taste and that's personal 
Therefor, Kahlua to me is THE chocolate hav, that's how a chocolate hav should look in my opinion....the whole image fits.......all the other colours in fur, should have a deep dark black pigmentation to have that Hav-look......
:fear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No one is going to get mad  That is the best thing about Havs and color. There is something for everyone!

My husband loves the black and tans... which I teased him he might as well get a yorkie and he said they are like ungreasy yorkies  I love the look of partis especially pieds! I also saw (Leslie do you remember what she called it???) a dog this weekend that was a deep color of caramel but she was considered a red? She had dark piagment so not a chocolate.

Amanda


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Here you can see Dilly's color better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, she is so cute! Her eyes look a wee bit freaky in that photo, but she's all around adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I think she said she was a red sable. But, I'm not completely sure. Here's a picture of her. She sure was a cutie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The reds, especially the vivid reds, sure are striking, aren't they?

Michele Johannes (Wincroft Havanese) had the most brilliant, rich red Havanese at the National in Richmond last year.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dilly is really cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dill is adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting Leslie!!!

Kimberly,
I wouldn't have identified the dog as red, but she literally looked like the pulled caramel you can buy at the store. It was striking! It is the dog on the left but you can't see the color of her there like you do in person. The dog on the right is very gorgeous as well as her handler 

Amanda


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

> Kim, she is so cute! Her eyes look a wee bit freaky in that photo, but she's all around adorable!


I know, my red eye remover is not working right so I tend to get these devil dog eyes.

Kim


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Ohh Dilly is so cute  And the red colour is gorgeous! It's a pity it fades so much.

Interestingly, Kahlua does have the silvering gene. She went very silver at around 2, and now is going dark chocolate again. Quite remarkable. The pics below are not her best - I let her dodgy cut grow out and she has some sun bleaching on her tail, but hey, she's a happy happy pooch 

Hmmm more pics ... I have millions! Thanks for encouraging me  My friends and partner roll their eyes when I get out my dog photos ... 

Does anyone know how I can post videos in the thread?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christine, keep it up! No one will mind it here. If you can create an account at YouTube.com and upload your vidoes there, you can easily link them here!

Waiting for Kahlua videos now...


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, but you'll be soooorrry 
The lighting in this is bad, but the pair are so cute.






I just found this one: she's pretty young here.






Torturing Buffy






Playing in the yard


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I think this is my fave


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That last one is fun, Christine.

_Mom, you watching?_
_Dad, you watching?
Anybody watcheeeeeeng?_


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I love her coloring Christine. What a cutie she is!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Amanda~ I think she said she was a red sable. But, I'm not completely sure. Here's a picture of her. She sure was a cutie!


Is that Sue with the dog?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sue who?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christine, I was thinking awww she wants to play RLH with daddy and then I quickly saw why she was running around like mad... someone stole her daddy!!! BTW, I love your accents  I could listen to you two all day!!!

Jan- No, Sorry I don't remember the lady's name (I am horrible about all this). I was too busy loving all the dogs! I do have a pic of Sue's dog in the So Cal thread, but this havanese is tiny but is an adult. Dora looks like a giant compared to her though and Dora is 10.5 '' and 11lbs! She is very lil and petit like my maltese though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly-Sue Nelson


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Dora looks like a giant compared to her though and Dora is 10.5 '' and 11lbs! She is very lil and petit like my maltese though.


She _was_ a teeny, tiny little thing. Her owner (Sorry, I'm as bad as Amanda when it comes to all the names we heard that day. At least she has the excuse of being distracted by playing w/the dogs, I just have a bad memory! ound said she's almost 4 yrs. old and fluctuates between 6.5 & 7 lbs. Besides great coloring, she has the sweetest disposition. They just recently bred her. She's been bred twice before but, nothing... The owner says if this one doesn't "take" then she'll be spayed.

I do remember what she called the dog, though... Cindy Lou Who (remember the tiny little girl in How the Grinch Stole Christmas?)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly-Sue Nelson


That's the only person I know in SoCal who goes by "Sue" and I was going to say that definitely is not Sue, but I'm sure there are plenty more women named Sue down there.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Amanda, you are spot on about Kahlua - she's like "what about me?!" So funny  That was actually my dad in the videos - so Kahlua's grand-dad. He loves his fur-grand kids


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That video of Kahlua running is just too adorable for words! I love how she wanted to know why she wasn't the one being held instead of Buffy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> The dog on the right is very gorgeous as well as her handler
> 
> Amanda


She sure is!! If I had better Puppy Snatchign Skills I would nab that dog in a minute!! :spy::becky:

Oh ! I just saw all the videos! Kahlua is a hoot!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow she is so pretty. I hope my Titan grow's up looking like her. He is such a dark brown color now. On his paper's it does read Chocolate in the color slot. I just loved his look when I was looking for a new baby and glad I checked into the eye color with the AKC board. Stayed away from the green eyed one I wanted at first.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Im certainly no expert in Chocolates but I have done my fare share of studying because I really wanted one of my own. Im happy to share what I do know and have learned about breeding Chocolates. They are tricky to breed and you do have to know a bit about genetics and yes if bred improperly they can have more or a higher risk of health issues. The chocolate gene is a recessive gene wich from my understanding is why judges dont like Chocolates. You definetely dont want to breed a Chocolate to a Chocolate and its best to find dog not of Chocolate color that does carry the chocolate gene then breed with a black dog and hope for a Chocolate. It is my understanding that is the best way to get a Chocolate with dark pigment and color and the normal concerns with health issues. 
genetics:
the chocolate is a recessive gene. a little r. you never want to double, up on recessive genes, you do not want double recessive, or you invite many genetic problems, as you weaken the dog lines immensly.
you want a Big R, and a little r.
but not two little r's. 
I had a huge debate with a lady who advertised so proudly that she bred her solid Chocolate female to her solid Chocolate male and was soooo proud of what she had done. I shared what I had learned in hopes to add some insight of knowledge to her breeding program. (I was very nice) She told me to prove it and will continue to breeding that way untill she is proven wrong! Not that it would make a difference but I bombarded her with all sorts of studies on the issue and also stated the fact that studing genetics has been around for a long time. Weahter it be in dogs, cats, horses(wich by the way when you do it to horses they refer to them as "Death Babies") or humans, it's a fact of life and has been proven and I dont know anyone that is going to argure about it unless they just want to be in denial of their wrong doing. I also told her that shouldnt she be the one to prove the rest of us wrong since she is already breeding this way even with all the warnings out there?! That's where I stand on the matter anyway. Why risk it! I certainly dont know everything and I have a lot to learn but I hope to learn from others mistakes,experience and knowledge. 
So for all you considering Chocolates... yes, do be careful. Buy one that was bred properly. 
I dont have any Chocolates and would love to find one to show regardless of the judges opionion of them but I know I have to find a perfect one if Im going to do it wich is why I dont have one. I did find one with awesome potential but the breeders sister decided to keep her for breeding and sent back my deposit. But, I do keep my eye out.
Just in case your wondering about the Chocolates on my web site.. I do work with a breeder that has Chocolates and I put her puppies on my web site but they arent mine. She is a reptualbe honest breeder and works with another reptualbe breeder of chocolates. I just havnt found my special Chocolate girl yet. 
~Brandy


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh, I do have Trixie AKA Tiny Tootsies Trix Up Er Sleeve who is a Black and white parti and who's daddy is a Chocolate Sable Parti. But she is still a puppy. I will breed her when she is 2 (and passed all the health tests) to my boy Bosoce who is a Jet Black with white markings. Who knows maybe that will give me my perfect Chocolate??? I have a year and a half to wait...
~Brandy


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Brandy for all you information on Chocolates. I just love my little fellow so much. He has no black on him anywhere. Show's all the true Chocolate marking's per my vet who is a judge/dog breeder-shower. The only think I worry about right now is that he is staying on the small size. His personality is so great that if the show ring isn't in his future I know that therapy dog is.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm just curious about what the genetics studies show. Have they studied what other genes are linked to color in dogs? It seems like many traits can be recessive and are not necessarily related to health. In people, aren't blue eyes a recessive trait? I've never heard of studies showing that people with blue eyes are more prone to certain health problems. Genetics is interesting stuff. 
As a side note, Dusty is chocolate, but neither of her parents are chocolate, and I am pretty sure there are no chocolates in the three generations of her pedigree that I have. She was the only chocolate in her litter also. She's a very cute fluke!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> She _was_ a teeny, tiny little thing. Her owner (Sorry, I'm as bad as Amanda when it comes to all the names we heard that day. At least she has the excuse of being distracted by playing w/the dogs, I just have a bad memory! ound said she's almost 4 yrs. old and fluctuates between 6.5 & 7 lbs. Besides great coloring, she has the sweetest disposition. They just recently bred her. She's been bred twice before but, nothing... The owner says if this one doesn't "take" then she'll be spayed.
> 
> I do remember what she called the dog, though... Cindy Lou Who (remember the tiny little girl in How the Grinch Stole Christmas?)


Oh that is so funny! My girl is Mind Lou and we call her Mindy Lou Who! In reference to the little girl in the grinch stories. Sometimes Mindy Moo Hoo when she is eating like a cow!ound:
~Brandy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

DAJsMom said:


> As a side note, Dusty is chocolate, but neither of her parents are chocolate, and I am pretty sure there are no chocolates in the three generations of her pedigree that I have. She was the only chocolate in her litter also. She's a very cute fluke!


 She's definitely a cutey, DAJsMom!

As for genetic studies, I doubt there are many, if any, out there. Dogs are the very last thing that money is spent on for studies. Individual groups end up having to raise money. Human genetics always get the money first, and then livestock falls somewhere after that since they are a source of food.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

*Chocolate Havanese*

Our 7 month old Bella is a chocolate Havanese. When she was 6 weeks old we drove to our breeder's house to choose a puppy. It was the first time we saw a Havanese in person and the puppies all looked the same to us. The breeder kept talking about the chocolate one but they all looked black and white (except for a cream color one).

It wasn't until she gathered them all from the back yard and brought them in the indoor penned area that we saw the chocolate one. The light was on her and the color was beautiful. We knew then that we wanted that chocolate.

Our breeder said that she thought Bella would be a good one to show but because she was a chocolate, she was afraid to chance breeding her. I guess getting the pure chocolate to show up again was tricky. Bella has those golden brown eyes and that mild chocolate colored nose. One of the hardest things we had to do was to leave our Bella until she was a little older.

Now that she's 7 months old, her fur is growing in differently. She's still chocolate and white but the patches are changing shape. And her white tail is growing in a chocolate layer so she may have a chocolate tail with a two inch white fringe.

These Havanese are such darlings that if they were purple and orange they'd be cute! 
nancy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Nancy, show us a picture of Bella! Can't wait to see her...she sounds beautiful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh yes, we need pictures of that beauty!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan has faded some already and it looks like he is getting grays!LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of photos of Dusty. One was taken about a year ago when she was about 13 months old. The other was taken last week (on a very breezy day). She will be two in a week. As you can see her color has changed a lot. She has gotten very light, although she definitely has some darker hair coming in again, especially on her head and neck. She has a dark area between her eyes that shows up as a stripe when she has her hair in a topknot. She also has a very dark patch growing in just in front of each ear. Her brother is not a chocolate but is also an irish pied and his coloring is very similar to hers, just in shades of black and grey instead of chocolate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow Joelle - I can really see the similarities between her and her littermate in that second picture. The faces are the same!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Dusty is beautiful. I didn't know there was a chocolate Irish Pied. Stunning. I love the breeze in her face.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dusty *is* beautiful. Who is her littermate? She seems just a little taller than Milo, who has the shortest little legs.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the second picture of Dusty. She looks so happy to be outside with the wind blowing her fur.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Dot has one (Duncan) but she's not around that much. And Dusty is also a chocolate (DAJsmom). Kahlua is a chocolate, I don't remember her mom's name though... she's from Australia. I'm sure there are others that I just can't remember, but those are the ones off the top of my head.


And Mary's BILLY is a Chocolate!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Dusty *is* beautiful. Who is her littermate? She seems just a little taller than Milo, who has the shortest little legs.


Her littermate is a male named Angelito. He's a local boy that is a total sweetheart.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> I'm just curious about what the genetics studies show. Have they studied what other genes are linked to color in dogs? It seems like many traits can be recessive and are not necessarily related to health. In people, aren't blue eyes a recessive trait? I've never heard of studies showing that people with blue eyes are more prone to certain health problems. Genetics is interesting stuff.


I have blue eyes and fair skin. I've been told that's a bad combination for being out in the sun and it's easier for me to get skin cancer because of the mix. Then again, I remember when scientists said not to eat eggs, then it was ok to eat them once a week, then ok to eat more so who knows? The knowledge we have today doesn't always hold true down the line.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Elmo from my mother in law comes from a breeder in Belgium.
Her name is Nadine and she just bought a brown havanese from Canada.
His name is Julio.
She already has a 1 year old brown havanese, her name is Virág.
First picture is Virág.

http://www.misamorespequenios.be/


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't it fitting that Virág is from Belgium. She looks like she was sculpted from Chocolate! She has held her color very nicely.

Amanda


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

These chocolates are beauties! Makes me miss my chocolate lab . . . we bred her twice with a black who also had yellows and chocolates in his line and were hoping for a rainbow litter. After 17 puppies (9 and then 8!), they were all black . . . those genes can definitely fool you. At least we still have one of the pups . . . Barrett . . . who I wouldn't trade for three chocolates (except for this morning when he had an accident on the rug!) :biggrin1:

By the way, is there a difference between pied and parti colored?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are two gorgeous chocolates! I love it when they retain their color so well.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Virág is beautiful!

Pied is basically dark on top and white on the bottom, often with a white collar around the neck and a white tip on the tail.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> By the way, is there a difference between pied and parti colored?


Parti means the coat is mostly white (at least 50%), but has patches of one other color.

Irish Pied is when the coat is two colors, with more than 50% of the coat being of one color. The pattern has a white belly, white chest, a collar of white (full or partial), with lower legs and tail tipped in white.

There is more information on the markings here - Colours of the Rainbow by Suzanne McKay.


----------

